# Macosx.com add's protraying satan as 100 percent losser.



## satanicpoptart (Jun 24, 2002)

Anybody noticed the christian add's lately?

I dont know about you, but they get on my nerves, especialy the one that outwardly smashes an aposing religion.  Many would protest if there was a banner that spewed:

"god: 100% a-1 LOSSER!"  

what do you think?


----------



## yoshi (Jun 24, 2002)

I think that they are fine. Everyone has different beliefs you just have to respect how the other one thinks. I don't think the ads are that vicious and frankly even if they were I wouldn't care. You don't own the site therefore we get little say in its content. I think the ads are just ads, get ad blocking software if they offend you sooo much.

~Yoshi


----------



## ScottW (Jun 24, 2002)

heheheh.... this is funny.

Satan already lost the war.... aren't people who loose, loozers?

Admin


----------



## twyg (Jun 24, 2002)

LOL... 

Dude, Satanists don't worship Satan. 
If they do, they're not Satanists.

Go ask your neighborhood theologist. Or, if he is all booked up, do like I did, and read a ridiculous amount of books on religion.

It's amazing how much they all blur together. The only differences are on the surface. The simple drawing up of rules. The core however is always the same whether its Satanism, Christian, Muslim, or Islam. (Or Buddism, or Hinduism *Big deep inhale* or the amish, or the episcopalians, or the mormons, or the *whew*)

I encourage everyone to go and read up on other religions. After all, how can you hate what you don't know. I don't trust someone else to tell me, I instead go and try to get info myself from as many sources as possible. ('Cause the author of the book could lie as well, and what good is that?)

Folks like Charles Stanley and Pat Robertson have every right to stand behind their religion 100% in their minds and hearts they have found what is best for them. They also read up on everything they could get their hands on. "Blind Faithers" as I know them, are people who listen without question, those who "believe" without caring if that person is lying. All Christians have read through the bible for example, and said; "Did Jonah really get swallowed by a whale?" Well, depends on your faith level. A pragmatic would look at that question and look into it. For example, where in ancient times could Jonah be in order to be where there are whales. Were there whales in the Mediterranean? Yes, No. If so, what kind of whale. Could that whale swallow a man? How long can a human hold his breath? How long was Jonah in there? (I forgot, sorry  ) Does that coincide. 
God wants us to ask questions, if He didn't then why would he have invented inquisitive nature, and what's worse, why would he implant it in us? Anyone who tells you you shouldn't be looking at other religions is someone you shouldn't worship with. That's dangerous. Someone who tells you Satanism is about worshiping Satan is dangerously misinformed. 

Be smart ladies and gents. Read up on this stuff, ask followers of different religions, ask leaders of different religions, visit their houses of worship if possible, and attend a mass there. (You can attend a mass without participating y'know  ) You may be very surprised at what you see. 

I saw many different religions, but one thing really came up the most, community "love". It's that welled up feeling that you get, it flushes your face and wants you to smile, shake hands with everyone and hug everyone. If when you worship you don't feel that, you should take a step back for a bit for your sake. Everyone should feel that way when worshiping whatever it is they worship. 

Life is a beautiful thing. I wish there was a better way to say this, but... Spirituality is necessary, Religion is hit or miss regarding its necessity. 

Religion is crucial for those who want a path to follow to ultimately be spiritually, emotionally, and physically happy. All too often a method of worship doesn't include all three. Many Asian religions (more philosophies there than religions btw) involve all three. Many Western/European religions do not. What do you want? It's up to you. Religion feeds into our perceptions and opinions on what spirituality is. If you're monotheistic there are a terrific number of religions to pick from. The beings who work for that major deity are not considered deities in and of themselves, however they may be directly worshipped. This often conflicts with the holy scriptures of the monotheistic religion, however it's always sloughed off to the side. It's "not the way it is." Hey there polytheists! No one forgot you, there's also many. But to worship exclusively one can be considered "unbalanced" and "uncouth" as the other deities may become jealous. 

hrm.

I was baptized a Roman-Catholic, and have walked away from the church. There were very few priests who were "authorized" or felt it was "appropriate" to answer the questions I had. Some rep. of God you turned out to be. Structure must exist, but a structure that strangles knowledge is no-good. Since then they've loosed up. I went back to the church to find all the answers had been switched around. Why did that happen? Is attendance flagging so bad that you need to change the rules? Change is inevitable, should be welcomed, and cherished. That's not my bone of contention. My bone is that there is a book by which this religion fully, and wholly believes in to be the word of God. Who on this earth or anywhere else in the universe has the power to challenge that book. In the Bible priests marry, does the modern church allow them to marry? No, because some pope deemed it "unworthy" of a priest to do so. Cardinal sins never existed in the bible. There was only one Unforgivable sin. That sin was to purposefully, and intentionally turn your back on Christ. Two years ago the church authority said that no longer will you be damned if you lie, steal, etc, etc. Where in the Bible did Moses say that you were permanently banned from the kingdom of heaven for ignoring the ten commandments. (show me if I'm wrong, I very well might be!) What I do remember is Jesus coming down and letting us know that the rules of previous ages were no longer useful to modern man, and our ways must be changed. Jesus taught us that God isn't a strike-you-dead-where-you-stand-when-you-
tell-your-mom-you-didn't-pee-your-pants-
when-you-most-certainly-did kind of entity. He is compassionate. So, here's the question. If that's the case, then where did the church come up with Cardinal Sins? (Please let me know if you have real solid proof!)

That's what I mean when I say Spirituality is necessary, but Religion is another matter. 
Pat Robertson and Charles Stanley are intensly spiritual, they know that while rules are in place, they are members of a community which needs to stick together, and that people need to know the truth.
Problem is they can't possibly pass on all they know, because they don't percieve things like I do, nor anyone else. Please, go out and check things out.

I currently have no religion, but spiritually I have no question I'm standing firm. No religion has proven itself to be "right" for me yet. If it's meant to be that I find one, then terrific!, I'm in, but after checking out Roman-Catholicism, Evangelistics, Jehovahs witness, Born again Christians, Druidic paganism, Asatruic paganism, Baptists, Hindus, Buddists, Zen buddists, hare krishnas, and a handful of very obscure religions I have not yet found a "home."

So for those of you who pray, pray that I may do what's right for my experience to be complete here at this time. That doesn't mean "Please, have Twyg find you in his heart" That has already happened. I don't feel at this time I need someone to show me that He is there.  

I hope many people will realize that It is not to be seeked outside of us, but that It is always inside, and always has been. 
(Sorry, can't put it any differently)

I am very interested in what people have to say. This pretty much sums up my spiritual and religious life to this point. Any jabs made at any relgion were not meant to be harsh to any follower of that religion. After all, your perceptions are different than mine.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 24, 2002)

just ones that are religious or bash other types of beliefs...

sorry... i don't believe in that whole heaven and hell thing... i just think that once you die, you're dead, and you're 6 feet under for the rest of eternity...

just my 2cents... and man that was a very long and informative post!


----------



## rinse (Jun 24, 2002)

i didnt even notice. shows how much i look at the banners.


----------



## xoot (Jun 24, 2002)

What if there was a setting in user cp "Show religious-related ads."


----------



## ScottW (Jun 24, 2002)

Better yet... those who pay $49.95/per month don't have to see ANY ADS. 

Admin


----------



## xoot (Jun 24, 2002)

What?! 

This has always been a free service, Admin! You'll make lots of people go away if you do that!

If you're being sarcastic, please include sarcasm tags.  Or maybe you aren't being sarcastic?


----------



## ScottW (Jun 24, 2002)

Paying to NOT see ads doesn't make this NOT a free service. Many sites do this... I thought I'd just toss it in the pile of suggestions, just as your xoot.

Admin


----------



## Trip (Jun 24, 2002)

I wonder if I can get an Atomik Design banner added to the banner list?


----------



## googolplex (Jun 24, 2002)

Life must suck when you think that after you die you just dissappear. Nothing could be worse then nothingness.


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *just ones that are religious or bash other types of beliefs...
> 
> sorry... i don't believe in that whole heaven and hell thing... i just think that once you die, you're dead, and you're 6 feet under for the rest of eternity...
> ...


I don't believe in heaven or hell either, but I don't believe that death is the end. I believe in reincarnation. Both my parents are scientologists, so I was raised to believe in reincarnation and all these methods to leading a better life. But I eventually figured out the scientology wasnt really my thing and I became an atheist.

I think atheism is becoming more and more common. I know many people who are atheists. My friends Nick, Chase and Jared are atheists and I know lots of people around here are too.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 25, 2002)

I actually find the ads amusing.
Its an interesting way of pushing religion, with cartoons rather than teh condescending "Thou shalt not....or else yee shall buuuuurn in the brimstones of hell!" approach 

I am a greek orthodox, non practicing. Its all a personal choice, other than the hard core prosilitizers, I have no prob  --- my father is actually into this stuff and even though he never went to a university he has educated himself on noumerous subjects and theology is one of them.


----------



## rinse (Jun 25, 2002)

wahy are "loser" and "lose" so often misakenly spelled?


----------



## themacko (Jun 25, 2002)

Because kids these days that are growing up in the 'computer-age' don't know proper grammar and spelling. 

luser.
looser.
losser.
loozer.
luzer.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 25, 2002)

> Life must suck when you think that after you die you just dissappear. Nothing could be worse then nothingness.



I think nothingness would be better than eternal pain & suffering, but that's just my feeling towards this.

Also, speaking technically, are these ads _really_ going to convert anyone to christianity?


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 25, 2002)

hopefuly not.


----------



## xoot (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *Also, speaking technically, are these ads really going to convert anyone to christianity? *



No.

You must be thinking now, "What are these ads for then?" I have an answer.

The ads try to stop already Christian people from sinning.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 25, 2002)

no, they are so macosx.com can make some money.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 25, 2002)

In that case, why should we object to it? we want macosx.com to make money, and most people are capable of ignoring the ads if they so choose


----------



## ScottW (Jun 25, 2002)

Wow, we make money off our ads? Amazing stuff.... where is my accountant?! He told me we didn't make anything.

Admin


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 25, 2002)

UPDATE: I just went to etrakz.com and it seems that they don't pay people for using their ADs, and even say 


> This service is TOTALLY and COMPLETELY free, thanks to the folks at MacDock webhosting and Church Art Works.



which seems to say that people might have had to pay to put the banners on the website. interesting.

However I'd like to point out that I still have no objection towards these ads


----------



## googolplex (Jun 25, 2002)

> wahy are "loser" and "lose" so often misakenly spelled?



I don't know rinse 'wahy' do you think that is


----------



## rinse (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *
> 
> I don't know rinse 'wahy' do you think that is   *



I deserved that.

Dang crappy iMac keyboard (i'm at a client's office)


----------



## genghiscohen (Jun 26, 2002)

I think the banner would be much more effective if it said "Satan uses a Dell."


----------

